# Parvo and Distemper Outbreaks



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I think sometimes forum members think I am a little nuts about core vaccinations and preventatives. Here is a article from our local newspaper that talks about the recent out break of both Parvo and Distemper in our Shelters. These happen because people do not vaccinate. It is heartbreaking to know the solutation the shelters employ to deal with it. Sometimes these are peoples lost pets...if the dog came in with a runny nose, eyes, shivering, it is likely to meet the same fate.

I can not say it enough know your own community and make a informed decision. Many of the dogs pulled from these shelters by "rescues" are not yet showing signs, they spread it North in transporting. These are not rescues as we want to believe, these are money making businesses, that advertise on the internet take visa, mastercard and all the usual for their sick dogs...they often want sponsers for thoses that cannot be rehomed. Good rescues Vet all of there dogs, and keep them away from others until it is safe.

http://fayobserver.com/articles/2012/10/02/1206881?sac=fo.local

Here is also a good site to inform you of what is going on in your area:
http://www.petsandparasites.org/

Sorry when I rant but I really want people to make an informed decision not one based on others views, we all live in different areas of the country.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

This is what I was mentioning that is coming up here from "rescues" and spreading.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I think sometimes forum members think I am a little nuts about core vaccinations and preventatives. Here is a article from our local newspaper that talks about the recent out break of both Parvo and Distemper in our Shelters. These happen because people do not vaccinate. It is heartbreaking to know the solutation the shelters employ to deal with it. Sometimes these are peoples lost pets...if the dog came in with a runny nose, eyes, shivering, it is likely to meet the same fate.
> 
> I can not say it enough know your own community and make a informed decision. Many of the dogs pulled from these shelters by "rescues" are not yet showing signs, they spread it North in transporting. These are not rescues as we want to believe, these are money making businesses, that advertise on the internet take visa, mastercard and all the usual for their sick dogs...they often want sponsers for thoses that cannot be rehomed. Good rescues Vet all of there dogs, and keep them away from others until it is safe.
> 
> ...


Not that the dog was sick, but my SIL just told me about a neighbor who "rescued" a dog over the internet from one of these scam places. Spent about $500, had to drive a long distance to pick the dog up from a van hauling a whole lot of dogs up to N.E., and the dog is NOT a family dog, as advertised. It is very reactive, has bitten two family members, and attacked and badly injured another neighbor's dog when it pulled away on leash. They spent a lot of money trying to work with the dog with the trainer, and were finally told by the trainer that this dog is just too damaged to be a good pet in a family situation, with people who are novice dog owners.

When they called the "rescue" for help, they were given a real run-around about taking the dog back. They finally have agreed to do so, but the people are so shaken by the whole experience that they aren't sure they even want a dog any more. My brother and SIL suggested that they go to our LOCAL shelter and just spend some time WALKING shelter dogs and getting to know some before making any decision, and then choosing a local dog that they can meet ahead of time, and have the support of the shelter people if needed.

Buying a dog (and that's what you are really doing with these long distance rescues) seems the height of foolhardiness to me. It feels like the "mail order bride".


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to differ on this. Overvaccinating is more harmful.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well Dave I disagree again with you, but you knew I would. I love modern medicine. I would not be alive if not for modern meds. I believe in vacs as the vet tells me, just like vacs for my children and grandchildren and of course the flu and pneumonia vacs for us seniors. My DIL is taing her children tomorrow to see about the menigitis vac ( that would be the viral one). Big outbreak where they live and they are cleaning the schools, etc. Better safe than sorry.I had the smallpox vac when a child and then a few years ago, soldiers were being vac ed for it and a lot were all upset. My Nathan had had one when he was little and he took the one the army gave him. Yeah it made him a little feverish, but he didn't have to worry about catching smallpox. I give Rosie the kennel cough vac and the lepto also.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lucille, I'm not against vacs especially the core vacs. I'm just saying there is more harm done to dogs by consistently , yearly vaccinating them when they are already vaccinated and protected. Many vets are not telling their clients the whole truth. These "outbreaks " are not with dogs that have been vaccinated like the dogs on this forum. These are dogs that are puppy mill and the likes. Don't believe an organization that is backed by the giant drug companies and expect them to tell you otherwise. http://www.dogs4dogs.com/blog/2009/08/06/treating-adverse-vaccine-reactions-by-jean-dodds-dvm/


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Then we agree!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep. Watch for organizaitons that are supported by big companies. And avoid in most instances. Always a conflict of interest.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lucile. as an example the same fear mongering as The Heartworm Society. check out their sponsors. http://www.heartwormsociety.org/


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I am all for core vacs also but I am a minimalist with all my animals, myself and my family. I like to absorb information but common sense rules the day when drug companies are involved.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> I have to differ on this. Overvaccinating is more harmful.


I didn't get the feeling that Robbie was proposing OVER vaccinating. There's a big difference between that and not vaccinating at all.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What I don't like is these organizations, like the one mentioned ,that have conflict of interest issues and that overhype these so called "outbreaks", so that everyone becomes paranoid and then overvaccinates. Take a look at the sponsors and ask yourself whether you can trust their advice when they tell you you'\re in a high risk area. From what I've learned from some very reliable vets is that these "outbreaks" are generally bunk, localizied issues. Outbreak is a fearmongering word in my opinion., especailly when it comes from the mouths of these sort of orgs.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen is right I am not recommending over vaccinating. I am talking about the effect of not vaccinating period. 

Dave no disrespect to your Vet sources,the article I put up is from our local paper it is not sponsoring anybody it is reporting the facts about the Parvo and Distemper out breaks through out the Carolinas recently. I first moved here from Southern California, no heartworms, only seasonal sand fleas, and years since I knew of anyone losing a pup to a Distemper or Parvo. Now I am in the south the whole ball game changed. Parvo and Distemper outbreaks plague our shelters. During outbreaks my Vet goes out to the car to see the dogs symptions...does not want them in the waiting room. Also many backyard breeders lose their entire litters.

Many people do not vaccinate here and our weather is prime for Distemper and Parvo to spread. Specialists have come out from CA State Davis to advise reducing and controling shelter outbreaks and Shelter management. They are the go to source for shelter control. Our City and County Commissoners do not want to spend money. If a dog comes in to a shelter and is vaccinated on intake the vaccine gives some protection right away...not full...but some. It could mean life or death. As I said before many people do not do 'any' vaccinations here, these same people do dog sports and walk the streets. We do have hugh outbreaks here, I do not know where your experts got their information.

Here is a copy of a letter I wrote to our local paper in March 2010, I have xx out names, as this made many of our officals pissy and the director was replaced. Still our kill rate is high and through the ceiling during out breaks. It only takes a dog or two to infect and spread this. I have also left out the number to call

The Cumberland County Commissioners continue to deny and ignore culpability for the dismal way our Animal Services Department is managed, arrogantly ignoring public outcry as they gluttonously squander the public’s money. Monday, the commissioners engaged in a pathetic ritual of attempted absolution and blamed the problems entirely on the public. 
Furthering this line of denial and public blame, XXXXXXXXXXXX, the shelter’s on-call vet, also seemed to support the notion that a high level of killing shelter animals is more acceptable than providing vaccinations and treatment that will prevent the spread of disease. He did not even acknowledge that healthy animals can contract diseases in the unsanitary conditions that have existed in the shelter. Is this some attempt to make the killing more palatable? Adopting out 13% and killing 80% is nothing to brag about! 
XXXXXXXXXX, the Animal Services Director, should be fired. He is unqualified, incompetent, and an embarrassment. Instead of asking for or listening to advice on disease control in a shelter, his solution was to fire the well qualified shelter director, kill the dogs, and start over. We cannot save all of the dogs, but the ones under our care need to be treated humanely.
Don’t remain silent. Emails, letters, and phone calls to our elected officials can help produce much needed improvements. We deserve better.
“The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated.” Mahatma Gandhi

I feel very passionate about this subject, I want people to make an informed decision, and not just follow the crowd.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

not arguing that point. I just have trouble with the site you recommened. http://www.petsandparasites.org/about-capc/sponsors/


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have no problem with the sponsers, they can afford this and it is their best interest to track this stuff, it is a starting point; if you live in a higher risk area, then you talk it over with your Vet, and make an informed decision. My Vet send out cards when we are high risk for heartworms...it is information, what we do with it, is up to us. This year was the first year I got notice for all winter, our winter was unseasonably warm and humid perfect for mosquitos.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I have no problem with the sponsers, they can afford this and it is their best interest to track this stuff, it is a starting point; if you live in a higher risk area, then you talk it over with your Vet, and make an informed decision. My Vet send out cards when we are high risk for heartworms...it is information, what we do with it, is up to us. This year was the first year I got notice for all winter, our winter was unseasonably warm and humid perfect for mosquitos.


Sorry Robbie, if you knew what I knew about this org. you wouldn't be impressed.


----------

